# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  kasnjenje 2.menstruacije!

## mala m

Dojim. Prvu menstruaciju nakon poroda dobila sam nakon 5 i pol mj. Sad druga kasni 5 dana. Ima li slicnih iskustava? Je li moguce da ciklusi nisu jos redoviti. Jer stvano muslim da nisam trudna!

----------


## Beti3

Moguće je i da ciklusi još nisu redoviti pogotovo zato što dojiš, ali i da si trudna. Kupi neki jeftin test i riješit ćeš nedoumicu.

----------


## Kayyya

i meni su oba puta te prve menge bile neredovite, ipak treba vremena da se ciklusi ušeme, posebno ako još dosta dojiš

s prvom curkom sam dobila nakon 7,5 mj, slijedeću opet tek nakon skoro 2 mj, pa cca 40 dana pa se to lagano skraćivalo na normalan ciklus

----------


## mala m

Vjerujem da je to i kod mene slucaj tj.nadam se jer mengi ni traga

----------


## mala m

Dosla teta menga nakon 10 dana odgode :Smile:  jeee!

----------


## zibba

Ma to je normalno, zbog dojenja su još hormoni na ludovanju. Meni inače ciklusi najviše dana, sada 37, 40, 45 pa onda 30 što nije bilo nikada i sve je ludo. Pa se ubaci nekakvo krvavo mrljavljenje dva puta unutar ciklusa, nevezano za O. Nikako s time na zelenu granu.

----------


## jelena.O

a jel moguće da se radi dojenja starijeg djeteta, menstuacija skoro smanji, naime imam mengu svako recimo 29 dana, ali ispada da u par zadnjih menga krvarenje je skoro pa nikakvo ili to ipak ima veze s godinama 42+

----------

